# Sandbridge Surf



## saltykorean (Feb 12, 2018)

Good bite of roundheads at sandbridge today. Fished 2 hours before to 3 hours after high tide. Caught about 20 fish, three biggest over a pound.


----------



## bobode02 (Jan 11, 2008)

saltykorean said:


> Good bite of roundheads at sandbridge today. Fished 2 hours before to 3 hours after high tide. Caught about 20 fish, three biggest over a pound.
> View attachment 66733


----------



## bobode02 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice job!!! - Thanks for the report - looking forward to getting out there soon


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Nice. What did you use for bait?


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

saltykorean said:


> Good bite of roundheads at sandbridge today. Fished 2 hours before to 3 hours after high tide. Caught about 20 fish, three biggest over a pound.
> View attachment 66733


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

Pretty work my friend. I fished Dam Neck the other day and only managed one skate. Looks like the bite is moving up the coast.


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

How are the water temps? Trying to hit dam neck soon


----------



## saltykorean (Feb 12, 2018)

Fish'n Phil said:


> Nice. What did you use for bait?


Sand flea fish bites were the ticket. Orange and white worked best. Only had a stingray on shrimp.


----------



## saltykorean (Feb 12, 2018)

Fishlife said:


> How are the water temps? Trying to hit dam neck soon


Water temp was prob high 50s maybe even in the low 60s.


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

saltykorean said:


> Water temp was prob high 50s maybe even in the low 60s.


*Today's Virginia Beach sea temperature is 58 °F.*


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

saltykorean said:


> Water temp was prob high 50s maybe even in the low 60s.


*Today's Virginia Beach sea temperature is 58 °F.*


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

Fishlife said:


> How are the water temps? Trying to hit dam neck soon


*Today's Virginia Beach sea temperature is 58 °F.*


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Salty,
Thanks for the info. Just happened to buy a bag of those Fishbites but haven’t tried them yet. 
Any recommendations for a good Korean restaurant in Hampton Roads? Thought Sorabal was good but really slow service. Kyung Sung was disappointing.


----------



## saltykorean (Feb 12, 2018)

Fish'n Phil said:


> Salty,
> Thanks for the info. Just happened to buy a bag of those Fishbites but haven’t tried them yet.
> Any recommendations for a good Korean restaurant in Hampton Roads? Thought Sorabal was good but really slow service. Kyung Sung was disappointing.


Sammi in Yorktown is good. Also one by lynnhaven mall that's good. Its combined with a karaoke bar but the food is good and decently priced.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I really liked the kimchi at the restaurant by Lynnhaven Mall. Will give Sammi's a try...did they move from Yorktown to Hampton?


----------



## saltykorean (Feb 12, 2018)

Fish'n Phil said:


> I really liked the kimchi at the restaurant by Lynnhaven Mall. Will give Sammi's a try...did they move from Yorktown to Hampton?


They're off big bethel, may be in Hampton, not sure on city. Just know where its at haha.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Is the pier open or did you fish from the surf? Never been there before. Thanks.


----------



## saltykorean (Feb 12, 2018)

Fish'n Phil said:


> Is the pier open or did you fish from the surf? Never been there before. Thanks.


Pier is open but I was fishing surf by the market


----------



## Markapuu (Jun 18, 2016)

I fished from the surf about 150 yards north of the pier yesterday from 1-3pm. Caught one small spot on bloodworm fishbites, nothing on frozen finger mullet. Didn't throw any lures because the surf was rough and the water's still cold (was just in shorts and didn't bring waders). Had originally planned on going to back bay, but it was packed and there was nowhere to park.


----------



## Chounsten (Sep 26, 2017)

fished sandbridge surf sunday AM 630-930 and last hr of sunset. Blues were biting in the AM on plastic, metal, and gotchas. evryone was enjoying it. returned in the evening to get family exercise and was able to catch 4 more on spoon so kids could reel them in. then the dolphins arrived killing the bite. no pics sorry cause was busy catching.


----------

